# Pet-sitting my friend's hedgehog



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, meet Leela, the hedgie!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Leela looks very cute and friendly.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Leela looks very cute and friendly.


she is 
I am cuddling with her and my cat as I'm watching Spirited Away <3
What a good night


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

she's very cute, is that a mesh wheel beside her in the picture?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

nikki said:


> she's very cute, is that a mesh wheel beside her in the picture?


yes but it has been duct-taped on the inside so that her feet do not get caught in it

she does not nibble/lick the duct tape either, so it's fine


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is very cute.


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's another picture of Leela with my cat


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aw, both pictures are very cute! How long are you taking care of Leela?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Aw, both pictures are very cute! How long are you taking care of Leela?


We have Leela 'til April 5th
I've been looking for a hedgehog myself, so this is a good chance for me to actually find out if I would like one as a pet, and having Leela around has made me want a hedgie of my own even more!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Leela is so cute. How kind of you to take such good care of this little one! I bet little Leela is enjoying it!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

shetland said:


> Leela is so cute. How kind of you to take such good care of this little one! I bet little Leela is enjoying it!!!


I think I am the one enjoying it more than Leela :lol:
I'm spoiling her just a little bit, because I adore hedgehogs and don't have one of my own just yet


----------

